# What are your top 3 favorite dry dog food?



## roxybaby22

I just want to know what are your top three favorite dry dog foods. It could be foods that you considered giving your cutie or foods that you are using now (maybe rotating between). If you also want to explain why you feed the food(s), that would be useful too!

Oh and if you could please list them in order from most preferable to least. And if any of you use canned food also, then feel free to list those. I just think this post would be useful to people choosing dog foods, including me.

:ThankYou: ALL!!!


----------



## tamizami

Orijen 6 Fresh Fish
Acana Grasslands
Stella and Chewy Freeze Dried Lamb

After extensive research and trial feedings, I want to stick with novel proteins such as fish and lamb. I rotate the top 2 foods on a 7-10 day basis to reduce boredom. 

I use the Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried Lamb as training treats, along with Grizzly Salmon treats (wild alaskan salmon) and Bravo Bonus Bites freeze dried Cod.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I home cook but recently had to feed Nikki store-bought food. I tried a canned food carried at my local Whole Foods Market: Evanger's Organic Turkey and Potato. It has turkey, potato, and carrots. Nikki did well on it. 

I think if I fed dry food, I'd try the Orijen Fish for sure.


----------



## paris'mom

Stella and Chewy 
Dr Harvey (but it's not exactly ready-to-feed)

... Did anyone try out KARMA ORGANIC? I've just ordered some and am pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Stella and Chewy's full time and I used to feed Solid Gold until there was a post here that dry food isn't necessarily better for their teeth. Then I chucked Solid Gold and just feed S&C Beef for one meal and Lamb for the other.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato because Hunter has had so many allergy problems with other foods and proteins. I would think I could do the fish with him again if I had to but he wasn't in love with it but he loves this one.

I also home cook but we have reduced this from one meal out of his two a day to just a few a week - the home feeding was getting to be too expensive for us at this point in time.


----------



## sldxstyle

Where are you guys purchasing these dry foods? Can it be found at my local Petco/Petsmart stores? I'm currently feeding my dog Royal Canin Mini Special 30 and wanted to see if I should switch to something better.


----------



## mysugarbears

I feed mine N/B Sweet Potato and Fish since Chloe is allergic to poultry. All of the furkids love this food and Chloe no longer chews on her feet and her pink feet are finally white again.


----------



## diamonds mommy

I feed Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison Formula and Innova!

it is wonderful for Diamond because it has reduced her tearing and she hasnt been scratching anymore!


----------



## lovesophie

i feed stella & chewy's freeze dried in lamb for lunch and dinner. s&c is high-quality and 

convenient for us, which is why i feed it. oh, and my two go absolutely nuts over it. 

for breakfast, i feed my two primal raw in lamb, but this is closer to wet food than dry, 

so i don't think you'd be interested.  sometimes, i feed my two scrambled eggs for

breakfast instead of the primal.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (sldxstyle @ Mar 27 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752346


> Where are you guys purchasing these dry foods? Can it be found at my local Petco/Petsmart stores? I'm currently feeding my dog Royal Canin Mini Special 30 and wanted to see if I should switch to something better.[/B]



For Stella and Chewys, you can go to their website and type in your area and they can direct you to a store. There is a store locator and also a link to where to buy online. www.stellaandchewys.com


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 28 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752786


> i feed stella & chewy's freeze dried in lamb for lunch and dinner. s&c is high-quality and
> 
> convenient for us, which is why i feed it. oh, and my two go absolutely nuts over it.
> 
> for breakfast, i feed my two primal raw in lamb, but this is closer to wet food than dry,
> 
> so i don't think you'd be interested.  sometimes, i feed my two scrambled eggs for
> 
> breakfast instead of the primal.[/B]


Well actually, I mix a little wet food with her dry food because she needs some moisture because she could get a little constipated without it. So any wet or semi-wet food is good. BTW, I feed Innova dry food and canned, but there is only one flavor and she seems to like foods with meats other than chicken (like fish, vension, or duck) better when I feed them to her as treats.


----------



## Lindy

Wellness, Eagle Pack Holistic Select and Nature's Variety Prarie


----------



## cindy6755

I feed The Honest Kitchen, Sojos, Dr. Harveys and add meat to it usually ground turkey or chicken.


----------



## rdb911

Innova - Just started 3 days ago. Was going to try EVO but too high in protein
Royal Canin - Stopped because they use corn as a filler
Chicken for the dog lover soul - Would like to try!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (rdb911 @ Apr 26 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767984


> Innova - Just started 3 days ago. Was going to try EVO but too high in protein
> Royal Canin - Stopped because they use corn as a filler
> Chicken for the dog lover soul - Would like to try![/B]


Gigi's breeder fed all her dogs Chicken Noodle Soup for the dog lovers soul and told me to feed it to Gigi until she was 12 months old, but Gigi was never a big fan of it, so we recently switched to NB duck and potato and she can't get enough of it! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom

Artemis
Merricks
Fromms


----------



## roxybaby22

I have finally figured out some of my favorite foods for Roxy thanks to everyone's help on SM and the samples from the pet store. They are Orijen (what I just switched her to) and Innova dry food and Merrick canned. Our American Bulldog, Phoebe, likes Fromm (especially the Salmon a la veg) and Innova.


----------



## Desiree

These are the foods I currently give Eros & they are wonderful:

1. Orijen - 6 fresh fish
2. Innova - Evo red meat small bites
3. Merrick - Before Grain (BG) canned food. I get him the tripe (100% tripe) or buffalo (100% buffalo), but tripe is his favorite.

I feed him these because the quality is excellent, and Eros loves all three of them. So we're both happy. The Innova one is nice because the kibble is pretty small, so it's the perfect size for a toy breed. I would have to say Orijen's 6 fresh fish is Eros' absolute favorite so far. It is harder to find so I always have to order it online and it's sometimes out of stock depending on how much fish they have on hand at the time, but I think it's worth it. He's been eating the 6 fresh fish for a little over a year now and still isn't tired of it.

<div align='center'>Desiree & Eros


----------



## twoleeighs

We've been feeding Canidae - sometimes chicken, sometimes beef, we're trying 4 meat right now and Vivi LOVES it.

But, I haven't seen anyone else mention Canidae...is there something I should know???


----------



## princessre

I think there is minute rosemary extract in Canidae which people are scared of with the seizure thing, but rosemary is in alot of dog food so maybe it just depends on the dog.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ May 19 2009, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778298


> We've been feeding Canidae - sometimes chicken, sometimes beef, we're trying 4 meat right now and Vivi LOVES it.
> 
> But, I haven't seen anyone else mention Canidae...is there something I should know???[/B]



My Micky has been eating Canidae for about 2 months now. He's not much of a fan of any kibble food, but he will nibble on the Canidae. He is eating the Canidae Platinum because its a senior/diet food, because that's what his vet recommended. He has also eaten the canned Canidae and likes it as well. I think its a fine food. It's not grain free, but its still good quality.


----------



## JustUs2

BG (Before Grain) Salmon - does anyone else use this?
Orijen Fish


----------



## princessre

Loves Orijen Fish- by far his favorite dog food ever!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Mar 26 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751926


> Stella and Chewy
> Dr Harvey (but it's not exactly ready-to-feed)
> 
> ... Did anyone try out KARMA ORGANIC? I've just ordered some and am pretty excited to try it out.[/B]



Hey Mimi! Shoni has been eating Karma for over a year now. I tried him on dozens of sample dry foods before I found he actually LIKES Karma! Unfortunately my pet boutique has quit carrying it and now I have to order. He also eats about 1/4 c. of California Natural Lamb and Rice canned a day. It happens to be the only canned food I've tried that he likes. I like him to have a variety and will keep trying other things that fall into the right nutritional category.


----------



## ablack

So, whats wrong with just regular puppy chow? I mean, no one's mentioned purina or any of the other popular foods.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Dry kibble

Taste Of The Wild

Acana Grasslands

Orijen


Freeze Dried

Stella & Chewy's (I actually had a guy call me from NY that he was flying in to Miami this weekend and he needed to pick some up for his picky 9 month old Maltese :rofl: if I carried beef.)

Nature's Variety freeze dried


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (ablack @ Jun 13 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790374


> So, whats wrong with just regular puppy chow? I mean, no one's mentioned purina or any of the other popular foods.[/B]


Most of the "popular" dog foods have bad ingredients in them like corn, by-products, artificial colorings, and chemical preservatives like BHT and BHA.

If you check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com, it will give you a better idea of what foods are considered good. But, it is as simple as reading the ingredients of the foods you buy.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (ablack @ Jun 13 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790374


> So, whats wrong with just regular puppy chow? I mean, no one's mentioned purina or any of the other popular foods.[/B]



Read the ingredients in any Purina products they aren't healthy.


----------



## ablack

so, if they aren't healthy, how are they popular? What are the price differences?


----------



## princessre

they're popular b/c huge pet food companies buy shelf space at grocery stores and pet stores and because pet nutrition has been poorly understood by pet owners.


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (ablack @ Jun 13 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790499


> so, if they aren't healthy, how are they popular? What are the price differences?[/B]


Reasons why the "popular" dog food brands are so popular:

• they are cheap (cheap unhealthy ingredients= low cost food)
• they are produced by big companies, such as Mars
• they use their profits to make creative ads, instead of making food with quality ingredients
• and lastly, they are easy to get (they can be found at most grocery stores and chain pet stores like petsmart and petco)

Almost anything found at a grocery store is crap (with very few exceptions). Also, not all foods at chain pet stores are good, but there are some.

Be weary of foods the vet carries like science diet, eukanuba, and iams because they usually don't know much about nutrition and may receive a kick back from the sales.


----------



## maggieh

For example:

Petsmart online: Purina Puppy chow is 8.99 for a 9 pound bag. That's $1 a pound. Blue Buffalo puppy formula is $16.99 for a 6 pound bag or $2.83 per pound. Nutro is $12.99 for a 4.5 pound bag or $2.88 per pound. My first purchase of Fromms was $13 for a 5 pound bag or $2.60 per pound. So yes, price is part of it as is marketing.


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 26 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751921


> I home cook but recently had to feed Nikki store-bought food. I tried a canned food carried at my local Whole Foods Market: Evanger's Organic Turkey and Potato. It has turkey, potato, and carrots. Nikki did well on it.
> 
> I think if I fed dry food, I'd try the Orijen Fish for sure.[/B]



Regarding Evanger: dwerten posted this about the company, you may want to rethink this food - <a href="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46528&hl=" target="_blank">
</a>http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46528&hl=FDA SUSPENDS EVANGERS PERMIT


----------



## jadey

Im so glad you posted a thread like this one! I am going to go pick up some S&C freeze lamb tomorrow and give it a try. I've been so busy with things I only pick up N&B venison and N&B Fish. I want to change it up through.

Tami, how long have you had your babies on the Orejin? I had my kids on it when it 1st came out but stopped. I am thinking about giving it a try again. Will definitly check out Acana grasslands too.


----------



## e&e company

but is it bad for you? jells is a bit fussy ... she was on royal canin puppy gold ... but didn't quite like it ... we tried fromm's puppy gold which she likes ... but she loves the sample purina pro plan we picked up at a dog show ...

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 14 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790643


> For example:
> 
> Petsmart online: Purina Puppy chow is 8.99 for a 9 pound bag. That's $1 a pound. Blue Buffalo puppy formula is $16.99 for a 6 pound bag or $2.83 per pound. Nutro is $12.99 for a 4.5 pound bag or $2.88 per pound. My first purchase of Fromms was $13 for a 5 pound bag or $2.60 per pound. So yes, price is part of it as is marketing.[/B]


----------



## iheartbisou

I'm using Acana Pacifica with a tiny amount (almost less than 1 teaspoon) of wet food (a Japanese brand that is mainly lamb or chicken with peas and carrots mixed in- it doesn't look like dog food but people food actually) mixed into the Acana. She likes it.


----------



## Orla

all 3 of my dogs are on Burns. I don't that that available outside Ireland and the UK though. Its a great food.

If Burns wasn't agreeing with them I would feed them orijen.

Milo was on Purina pro plan for a while - he was doing great on it but I switched it cos it was purina.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Natural Balance


----------



## Alexa

I feed Acana Prairie Harvest and Acana Lamb and Apple, all for small breed. Ullana likes it. In the morning I feed a small amount of canned food (one tablespoon).

Before I gave Acana I fed Canidae and Timberwolf. With Timberwolf I have been very satisfied, but I can't buy it here in Germany, unfortunately there's no import to Germany.

I have to be careful with fish as she has problems with that ingredient (mushy poob).

Alexandra


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki no longer gets any commercial dog food at all. 


If I cannot home cook a batch of food when she runs out, she gets some chicken breast and a scrambled egg and whatever veggies are at hand, plus her vitamins. 

So I can't really recommend any commercial dog food anymore since I haven't had any around for a few months. The only general recommendation is that the food should be: grain free, moderate fat and protein.


----------



## almitra

LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from? 
Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie

When I'm unable to cook, I feed mine Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried in lamb.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]



I would certainly rethink feeding your pup Puppy Chow, and Ol' Roy. Not a good choice. Your pup is only 8-months old, in the long run this is not a healthy diet.

Also be careful with chew treats. I've seen many dogs choke on pig ears. Just keep a close eye. 

If your pup is picky, perhaps get some sample dog foods, to try. Good luck in finding a better food. It's often difficult switching.
Most of mine were switched from grocery store food, directly to NB. I've never had a problem. I feed wet for meals, with dry 24/7.
I do switch between that, and Wellness Sweet Potato and Venison.


----------



## almitra

A "picky" pup? No, not here. Nonetheless, I do not view Pepper's diet as inferior, nor am I in need of 'finding a better food' for her. I am a results oriented person, and since I net happy, vibrantly healthy results without excessive spending, then I will remain with what is working for her. If she were in any way unhealthy or failing to thrive, then I would certainly effect a change, but her vet maintains that if it isn't broke, don't try to fix it. 

Oh, but thanks for your 2 cents, 3MaltMom, I'm sure it came from a non-judgmental, caring place.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]



I really wish you would consider feeding your dog a better food. Really take a good look at the ingredients in Purina Puppy Chow. Now think realistically for a minute. If you sat down to a plate of dinner, would you want to eat the following ingredients. Chicken by-product meal can include ANY part of the chicken, including beaks, feathers, poop, guts, basically anything except for the meat. Can you imagine how gross that would be if it was put on your plate. Animal digest is more of the same. Animal fat is ok, except for the fact that they don't tell you what kind of animal it came from. Mystery meat anyone? Corn gluten is plant proteins. Most of the time gluten is imported from China and enhanced with a lovley dose of melamine chemicals and god know's what else. Now see the color added. Why would dog food needed added color? That makes no sense. I can guarantee you that no dog cares what color its food is. 


Whole grain corn, *chicken by-product meal*, *corn gluten meal*, brewers rice, soybean meal, *animal fat* preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), barley, *animal digest*, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, fish oil, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, DL-Methionine, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, brewers dried yeast, manganese proteinate, *added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2),* niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 

Here's Natural Balance's ingredients. 

Potatoes, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Notice how in the Natural Balance, all the ingredients are honest and identified. No mystery meat. 

I went to Petco's website and looked up the price of Purina Puppy Chow vs. Natural Balance duck and potato small bites. You can get 8.8lbs of Purina Puppy Chow for 9.99, and 5lbs of Natural Balance for 13.99. It seems like the Purina is cheaper, but per pound its not that much less. Purina is 1.25 per lb, and NB is 2.8 per lb. Not THAT much different. Per month that's nothing really. Just don't eat out for one meal. There's your savings towards dog food. Old Roy from Wal-mart was involved in a lot of the dog food recalls that happened in the last few years. I wouldn't feed that to any dog. 

I'm just trying to help out. Please keep an open mind towards your dog's health. She'll thank you in the long run.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Sep 30 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835438


> QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205





> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]



I really wish you would consider feeding your dog a better food. Really take a good look at the ingredients in Purina Puppy Chow. Now think realistically for a minute. If you sat down to a plate of dinner, would you want to eat the following ingredients. Chicken by-product meal can include ANY part of the chicken, including beaks, feathers, poop, guts, basically anything except for the meat. Can you imagine how gross that would be if it was put on your plate. Animal digest is more of the same. Animal fat is ok, except for the fact that they don't tell you what kind of animal it came from. Mystery meat anyone? Corn gluten is plant proteins. Most of the time gluten is imported from China and enhanced with a lovley dose of melamine chemicals and god know's what else. Now see the color added. Why would dog food needed added color? That makes no sense. I can guarantee you that no dog cares what color its food is. 


Whole grain corn, *chicken by-product meal*, *corn gluten meal*, brewers rice, soybean meal, *animal fat* preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), barley, *animal digest*, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, fish oil, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, DL-Methionine, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, brewers dried yeast, manganese proteinate, *added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2),* niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 

Here's Natural Balance's ingredients. 

Potatoes, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Notice how in the Natural Balance, all the ingredients are honest and identified. No mystery meat. 

I went to Petco's website and looked up the price of Purina Puppy Chow vs. Natural Balance duck and potato small bites. You can get 8.8lbs of Purina Puppy Chow for 9.99, and 5lbs of Natural Balance for 13.99. It seems like the Purina is cheaper, but per pound its not that much less. Purina is 1.25 per lb, and NB is 2.8 per lb. Not THAT much different. Per month that's nothing really. Just don't eat out for one meal. There's your savings towards dog food. Old Roy from Wal-mart was involved in a lot of the dog food recalls that happened in the last few years. I wouldn't feed that to any dog. 

I'm just trying to help out. Please keep an open mind towards your dog's health. She'll thank you in the long run.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 


*I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result,*



In the long term or in the short term? It may take years for poor nutrition to show up in a dog. I hope that your dog will be spared years of pain and suffering that other dogs have endured due to poor nutrition. 

There is a ton of great information on this forum about health and nutrition, both pro and con regarding commercial dog food vs. home cooking, and recommendations of dog food for all types of budgets, from all sorts of people who have raised many dogs for years and years and have posted their experiences here to help others. 

The only thing that is missing from this forum is any type of encouragement to eat Puppy Chow and Ole Roy. With respect, if you feel that you are feeding your dog the best food for it to live a long, healthy life, you are in a tiny minority, maybe a minority of one. It's a free country and everyone has to make their own choices and live with the consequences of their choices.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

The dog trainers at Gigi's training school says they can tell, by just seeing a dog, if a dog is not on a good high quality diet. They said stay away from grocery store brand foods on the first day of class. 

Maltese deserve _only_ *the best*. JMHO


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the *healthiest* and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


Are you sure that Purina and Ol'Roy are the healthiest? :huh: I don't know, but maybe the price is convincing you more than the nutrition. I'm not arguing with the happiest part though because some dogs would prefer the bad stuff, just like most kids would prefer french fries over carrots (even in the shape of fries).  

If that's not the case, please except my apology. :flowers:


----------



## ckim111

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


I actually lol'd to this..


----------



## almitra

With all respect due psuedo-experts in canine nutrition ((wnk)), I do most happily agree to disagree. :Flowers 2:


----------



## remy

i like natural balance potato and duck small bites. tried orijen, wellness, and fromms and eventually went back to NB. i also feed stella & chewys.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 30 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835461


> QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205





> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the *healthiest* and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


Are you sure that Purina and Ol'Roy are the healthiest? :huh: I don't know, but maybe the price is convincing you more than the nutrition. I'm not arguing with the happiest part though because some dogs would prefer the bad stuff, just like most kids would prefer french fries over carrots (even in the shape of fries).  

If that's not the case, please except my apology. :flowers:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 30 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835504


> With all respect due psuedo-experts in canine nutrition ((wnk)), I do most happily agree to disagree. :Flowers 2:[/B]


 :blink: Please read Whole Dog Journal before you call people who are just trying to help you here "psuedo" (sic) anything! 

This topic has been well researched and accepted. Do you also believe that global warming is a myth? :crying: 

I can totally tolerate differences of opinion. Just don't insult people when your logic doesn't even pass the straight face test. But hey, I can also offer you a flower. Peace. :flowers:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 6 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837108


> QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 30 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835504





> With all respect due psuedo-experts in canine nutrition ((wnk)), I do most happily agree to disagree. :Flowers 2:[/B]


 :blink: Please read Whole Dog Journal before you call people who are just trying to help you here "psuedo" (sic) anything! 

This topic has been well researched and accepted. Do you also believe that global warming is a myth? :crying: 

I can totally tolerate differences of opinion. Just don't insult people when your logic doesn't even pass the straight face test. But hey, I can also offer you a flower. Peace. :flowers: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: 
Thanks for posting this reply, Sophia. I wasn't going to reply, but....

BTW, almitra, you don't need a degree in nutrition to read and understand a food label, just an interest in keeping your dog healthy. Nobody in this thread claimed to be a nutritionist. We have done our research on dog food, and we know what we are talking about. We love our dogs and want to feed them the best possible food so that they may have long, healthy lives. If you don't want to take the advice of people here who want to help you, then fine. But I suggest you don't waste your time trying to defend Purina Puppy Chow and post slightly sarcastic remarks. Instead, use your time to read this:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...840&cat=all

I wish you no ill will. My intention is that you understand that there really are better foods out there that, dollar for dollar, are a better investment.


----------



## Snowbody

Was reading the dog food analysis info. Am trying to figure out what to feed Tyler. Had been on Eukanuba and Royal Canin at breeder. I wanted to continue it for stability until he became adjusted in our new home and I was sure it was stress that might effect his digestive issues (if he had any, which luckily he hasn't) and not a new food. So he came home and wouldn't eat the Euk and RC for two days. Was really worrying about hypoglycemia and realized that I had gotten dog food samples the week before. Broke out the EVO chicken/turkey bits and voila --Tyler ate, perked up and was fine. Think it might have been his rabies shot that zonked him out. He's perky, happy, normal bowel movements and urinating fine. So now I need to go out and buy food and have some questions: Is the EVO small bits okay? Keep wondering if some things suggested with postings are for adult Malts not pups (he was 8 months old yesterday).
I was going to use Natural Balance but wondered if things like Duck and Venison are too rich for a puppy?
I'm trying to stay away from fish since my DS is highly allergic and I don't want him having a reaction if Tyler kisses him.
Know many use yogurt as a probiotic. What kind of yogurt? I eat greek yogurt, plain. Can he have that and how much?
I really want to start him off on the right foot. :ThankYou:


----------



## pammy4501

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


Have you actually read the back of the Ol roy bag??? Look at the very first ingredient, let alone the first 4 or 5. CORN, then soybean meal, then wheat, and corn syrup.. And God only knows what Animal Digest is. I sure don't want to feed it to my dog! What about that is good? It is preserved with BHA which causes cancer in people and dogs. There is no reason to even go on. It's garbage dog food. I wouldn't feed it if my dogs were hungry and all the dog food stores were closed. I would take them to the drivethru at Wendy's and get them a burger (holding onions and cheese of course!). Ol Roy itself has been recalled a couple of times because of Salmonella poisoning. But the crap ingredients speak for themselves.


Ol Roy Ingredients:
Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, *corn syrup*, poultry fat, Meat and bone meal (*Animal Fat Preserved with BHA* and Citric Acid), *Chicken by-product* Meal, Rice, *Animal Digest*, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin D and E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulafate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Meadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex Source of Vitamin K, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid

Now compare. What would you rather eat? 

Acana Grassland Ingredients:
Lamb meal, sweet potato, raw de-boned lamb, peas, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, sunflower oil, fresh de-boned walleye, pumpkin, fresh de-boned northern pike, apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse), juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers,chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

Please reconsider. I am no dietary expert by a long shot. But I have done my homework, and while this food my not be affecting your dog now (that you can see) you are subjecting her to diabetes and many other problems feeding this diet that is so high in the glycemic index. Please research biologically appropriate diets for dogs. You may have your eyes opened for you! Your 'little darlin" is worth it!


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 15 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840193


> QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205





> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


Have you actually read the back of the Ol roy bag??? Look at the very first ingredient, let alone the first 4 or 5. CORN, then soybean meal, then wheat, and corn syrup.. And God only knows what Animal Digest is. I sure don't want to feed it to my dog! What about that is good? It is preserved with BHA which causes cancer in people and dogs. There is no reason to even go on. It's garbage dog food. I wouldn't feed it if my dogs were hungry and all the dog food stores were closed. I would take them to the drivethru at Wendy's and get them a burger (holding onions and cheese of course!). Ol Roy itself has been recalled a couple of times because of Salmonella poisoning. But the crap ingredients speak for themselves.


Ol Roy Ingredients:
Ground yellow corn, soybean meal, ground whole wheat, *corn syrup*, poultry fat, Meat and bone meal (*Animal Fat Preserved with BHA* and Citric Acid), *Chicken by-product* Meal, Rice, *Animal Digest*, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin D and E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulafate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Meadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex Source of Vitamin K, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid

Now compare. What would you rather eat? 

Acana Grassland Ingredients:
Lamb meal, sweet potato, raw de-boned lamb, peas, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, sunflower oil, fresh de-boned walleye, pumpkin, fresh de-boned northern pike, apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse), juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers,chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

Please reconsider. I am no dietary expert by a long shot. But I have done my homework, and while this food my not be affecting your dog now (that you can see) you are subjecting her to diabetes and many other problems feeding this diet that is so high in the glycemic index. Please research biologically appropriate diets for dogs. You may have your eyes opened for you! Your 'little darlin" is worth it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I tried this already. She won't listen until its too late and her dog gets sick. Then maybe she will wise up. :beating a dead horse:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wolfie and his poodle sis eat

Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato

Mostly because the poodle has a touchy digestive system and other foods create very unpleasant, messy poo and gas with her.

Wolfie likes the food too.

I buy 17 pound bags since the poodle eats quite a bit.

It is still darn expensive though!


----------



## puppy lover

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835205


> LOL!! Boy I sure am in the minority here. Another poster, Ablack, may be interested to know that my little darlin' (8 1/2 mos old) thrives on puppy chow by Purina and Ol' Roy for Puppies(Wallie World's cheapo puppy chow...yup, even less expensive than Purina's stuff)--I switch them out from time to time so she doesn't get bored. She also loves pig ears and milk bones for snacks, too. No bottled water, either. Not a gourmand by any means.  She has never suffered from constipation or the runs, and her abundant vigor brightens even the bleakest day. I am a firm believer that dogs should be fed based upon what gives you the healthiest and happiest result, and that is different for each and every pup. Isn't it great that we have so much variety to choose from?
> Bon Apetit, Precious Malts! :biggrin:[/B]


I've been busy lately and haven't been on much so I'm just seeing this thread now. I agree that each dog is different with their own unique nutritional needs. But the pet food companies you refer to are putting out products that are known to cause serious illness  . Of course your puppy appears healthy now, most puppies (and kids) can eat anything. It just takes time for the body's immune system to weaken as others have stated. People think they're saving money on cheap food but when their pet gets sick it can get very costly, not to mention the emotional toll it can take. There are some pets (and people) who will thrive no matter what they eat, but why take a chance with your precious malt?


----------



## pammy4501

One more thing. I said only God know what Animal Digest is...I was wrong. Be prepared to be grossed out when I explain to you what this product really is! According to AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) standards, Animal Digest is:

“Animal Digest - material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed.”

Another expert has described Animal Digest as “a cooked-down broth which can be made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals.” The animals can be collected from almost any source. There is no control set in place over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: “4-D animals” (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying before slaughter), goats, pigs,sheep, horses, rats, euthanized at animal shelters, restaurant and supermarket waste, road kill, etc.
*Yuck! That is about as gross as it gets.*
Please read your bags carefully and choose food treats with ingredients that you can pronounce and understand. Once again, *PLEASE RE-THINK THAT FOOD CHOICE!!!!*


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 15 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840275


> One more thing. I said only God know what Animal Digest is...I was wrong. Be prepared to be grossed out when I explain to you what this product really is! According to AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) standards, Animal Digest is:
> 
> "Animal Digest - material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed."
> 
> Another expert has described Animal Digest as "a cooked-down broth which can be made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals." The animals can be collected from almost any source. There is no control set in place over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying before slaughter), goats, pigs,sheep, horses, rats, euthanized at animal shelters, restaurant and supermarket waste, road kill, etc.
> *Yuck! That is about as gross as it gets.*
> Please read your bags carefully and choose food treats with ingredients that you can pronounce and understand. Once again, *PLEASE RE-THINK THAT FOOD CHOICE!!!!*[/B]


Yep, we do not want to feed our dogs animal digest.

Ponder this: If some dog food companies use animal digest as an ingredient, what else are these companies capable of putting in dog food and in our food? Most of these companies are owned by parent companies who make processed/packaged human food.

Do your homework. Read labels. Strive for unprocessed, fresh food for both you and your furbaby and we won't even have to discuss this gross stuff anymore.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 15 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840352


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 15 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840275





> One more thing. I said only God know what Animal Digest is...I was wrong. Be prepared to be grossed out when I explain to you what this product really is! According to AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) standards, Animal Digest is:
> 
> "Animal Digest - material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed."
> 
> Another expert has described Animal Digest as "a cooked-down broth which can be made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals." The animals can be collected from almost any source. There is no control set in place over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying before slaughter), goats, pigs,sheep, horses, rats, euthanized at animal shelters, restaurant and supermarket waste, road kill, etc.
> *Yuck! That is about as gross as it gets.*
> Please read your bags carefully and choose food treats with ingredients that you can pronounce and understand. Once again, *PLEASE RE-THINK THAT FOOD CHOICE!!!!*[/B]


Yep, we do not want to feed our dogs animal digest.

Ponder this: If some dog food companies use animal digest as an ingredient, what else are these companies capable of putting in dog food and in our food? Most of these companies are owned by parent companies who make processed/packaged human food.

Do your homework. Read labels. Strive for unprocessed, fresh food for both you and your furbaby and we won't even have to discuss this gross stuff anymore.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## Brookelynno4

I'm getting a Maltese in Dec. and read some of this board. Where can I buy this stuff at? I was just going to go to petco or get science diet. I think that's what my family has always fed our dogs. 

So is Science diet better than brands like purina?

At our local humane society they want pedigree or purina foods. So I thought these were the better brands. 


-Clueless


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Hi "Clueless"--Hopefully your puppy's breeder will already have your baby on a good natural puppy food. Science Diet may be better than grocery store brands like Purina, but it is mostly corn and by-products, which is not good. A puppy needs a puppy food or an all natural holistic food for "all stages" that has a lower protein than one of the "no grain" all meat foods. Go to a pet store that carries all natural foods. There are some at places like Petco, but more likely to get good advice at a boutique that specializes in natural foods. The company called Natura makes several brands of great food both canned and dry. One of theirs is "California Natural" and it has a Puppy food. Their canned I believe is for all stages. Look on the website "petfood direct", they have lists of good natural foods. 

Have you heard of the dog author Jan Rasmusen? She writes a blog on the net and has a great book called "Scared Poopless". She can get you on the right path.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Here are a couple of links to info that you will need to get started:

http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog4dogs/

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

If you want to help your dog, then you have to be a label reader and ask yourself, "Do these ingredients actually sound like real food?"

IMO, Science Diet/Hills is full of fillers, instead of real, nourishing food. They may have the right vitamins, the right PH, the right amount of fiber, etc., but you are paying for a good vitamin mix, but mostly cheap fillers and poor quality proteins. To me, that is wasting your money. 

Many dogs (not all, don't get mad at me) might be able to achieve the same results that Hill's/Science Diet claim to achieve, by using a better quality food. I would venture a guess to say that most dogs who eat these types of foods that have so much filler must feel like they starving all the time. Just my opinion.


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 23 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843052


> Here are a couple of links to info that you will need to get started:
> 
> http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog4dogs/
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> If you want to help your dog, then you have to be a label reader and ask yourself, "Do these ingredients actually sound like real food?"
> 
> IMO, Science Diet/Hills is full of fillers, instead of real, nourishing food. They may have the right vitamins, the right PH, the right amount of fiber, etc., but you are paying for a good vitamin mix, but mostly cheap fillers and poor quality proteins. To me, that is wasting your money.
> 
> *Many dogs (not all, don't get mad at me) might be able to achieve the same results that Hill's/Science Diet claim to achieve, by using a better quality food. I would venture a guess to say that most dogs who eat these types of foods that have so much filler must feel like they starving all the time. Just my opinion.*[/B]


I agree, especially with the last part.


----------



## Lindy

These are the exact reasons I homecook or feed s&c, dr. Harvey's or sojos. Real food is best. Would you eat hard little pellet thingy's yourself? Ewww, yuck!


----------



## nekkidfish

For those that have asked where to buy the high quality foods listed here, do not think that you can find good food at places like PetSmart. Let me save you some time and trouble.

When I realized I was feeding my kids junk food day in and day out, I started doing a lot of investigating. I came across a great article that told me what should not be listed in the first 5 ingredients. I printed it out and off I went to PetSmart. I spent a long time reading bag after bag after bag and could not find one single brand that did not have one or more of the bad ingredients listed in the first 5 ingredients. I left the store very frustrated.

I came home and sent out an email to one of the dog lists I belong to, and said where in the heck am I supposed to find good food? The answer: Not in a grocery store, and not in a chain such as PetSmart. :mellow: 

You have to buy online, or find a specialty feed store (usually locally owned) that sells high quality foods. [I used to have a link for a store locator, and if I find it, I'll post it here.]

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Dora's Mom

I researched a bit on the food analysis website and wrote down a few brands that I thought would be good and took it to Petsmart. *Blue Buffalo* was the only one I was able to find (at least for puppy-stage food). So I'm gradually switching Dora over to that. I figure since she is so tiny, it isn't quite as hard to feed her a good quality food as it would be to feed, say, a german shepherd expensive food his whole life.  First ingredient in Blue Buffalo Puppy is deboned chicken. And hey, chicken is exactly what I ate for supper tonight too.  

So I DID manage to find what I consider a good-quality food at PetSmart. I don't expect I will ever see that food at a grocery store though.

My cat however, is so picky and prone to barfing that I DO feed him Science Diet (Sensitive Stomach). But he's a rare case, as he won't eat tuna either...little weirdo :wacko1:


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 16 2009, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840275


> One more thing. I said only God know what Animal Digest is...I was wrong. Be prepared to be grossed out when I explain to you what this product really is! According to AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) standards, Animal Digest is:
> 
> “Animal Digest - material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed.”
> 
> Another expert has described Animal Digest as “a cooked-down broth which can be made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals.” The animals can be collected from almost any source. There is no control set in place over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: “4-D animals” (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying before slaughter), goats, pigs,sheep, horses, rats, euthanized at animal shelters, restaurant and supermarket waste, road kill, etc.
> *Yuck! That is about as gross as it gets.*
> Please read your bags carefully and choose food treats with ingredients that you can pronounce and understand. Once again, *PLEASE RE-THINK THAT FOOD CHOICE!!!!*[/B]


omg- that is some straight up *scary stuff*. I felt ill just reading it..it's the stuff of horror movies.


----------



## silverhaven

QUOTE (Brookelynno4 @ Oct 22 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842886


> I'm getting a Maltese in Dec. and read some of this board. Where can I buy this stuff at? I was just going to go to petco or get science diet. I think that's what my family has always fed our dogs.
> 
> So is Science diet better than brands like purina?
> 
> At our local humane society they want pedigree or purina foods. So I thought these were the better brands.
> 
> 
> -Clueless[/B]


After checking out all the posts on here, what I did was decide what foods sounded interesting first, then go to their websites to see where I could get them. I was lucky the first I tried, Natural Balance, was stocked 5mins away. Lola didn't mind that one, but not that fond. I then looked up Orijen, it was in a groomers also 5 mins away  Lola went crazy over it, so I think that is the one.


----------



## 20millie

Orijen 6 Fish

Taste of the Wild Pacific


Orijen is her absolute favorite, but the kibble is a little hard. Sophie is 4 1/2 pounds, very small and sometimes has a hard time with the kibble. I divide the food and keep it frozen since there are no preservatives included. She seems to have a much better time with the food when it is frozen.

Not sure I can explain that


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Oh lawd, I cringe when ever I see Ol' Roy in a person's cart at Walmart,LOL

I have to say as a PNS, Blue Buffalo, Nutro Ultra are good choices from Petsmart 

Innova, Instint and Artemis are pretty much top of the line. I think I am going to try Dixie on Innova and see if she will eat that! But lord please no ol roy,lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom

There is a thread here about food: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882

Also, Whole Dog Journal is a good source for info on food.

Just my .02: Acana and Orijen have some great quality ingredients, and the only grain they use in some of their formulas are oats. I home cook, but I bought some of their grain-free kibble to have for emergencies. IMO, the less grains dogs eat, the better. IMO, it's really a good investment to spend a little extra and feed your dog some of the better brands, as you might be able to save a lot on doctor bills and lessen pain and suffering from allergies.


----------



## foreverjaded

I currently feed Munchie HALO wild salmon recipe.. I havent heard it mentioned in here, Is there anything I should know about this.. Its supposed to be a holistic food. help?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (foreverjaded @ Dec 2 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857163


> I currently feed Munchie HALO wild salmon recipe.. I havent heard it mentioned in here, Is there anything I should know about this.. Its supposed to be a holistic food. help?[/B]


Check DogFoodAnalysis.com to see how it's rated. Although it's salmon, there's a lot of chicken in it too. And Barley. While it seems ok, there are better foods out there, imo.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

I feed my Sheltie, Nutro Ultra.( we even made top 10 in the whole Dog journal, Blue got dropped as they wouldn't disclose their source of their ingrediants) Would like to try Innova, but the only place to get it is Aiken SC at a private pet shops. We got a new Earth Fare, I am going to check it out and see if they carry it.

As I was reading through some of the posts. I absolutely cringe at purina and ol roy. I call it good ole crap in a bag. It's like this,yes you can live off hot dogs and donuts, but are you really going to be healthy in the long run? But, what ever makes one happy.

Here's an informative link http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_...es/15728-1.html


----------



## elly

I am feeding Mercedes Innova Puppy, she loves it.


----------



## Lindy

QUOTE (foreverjaded @ Dec 2 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857163


> I currently feed Munchie HALO wild salmon recipe.. I havent heard it mentioned in here, Is there anything I should know about this.. Its supposed to be a holistic food. help?[/B]



Hi munchi, don't sweat Halo. I think it's a great food. These websites that rate dog foods are not the bee all and end all, either. Remember, Halo does not contain rendered meat meals, which are not fit for human consumption. Look up the terms of rendered meat. It's an eye opener. Also, if you get the time, read the book "Food Pets Die For" by Ann Martin. It will give you this info and more. Blessings!


----------



## squeak

I feed California Naturals chicken and rice dry. I do not feed canned.


----------



## Lindy

We've changed our thoughts on dog food a while back. We're doing homemade & Honest Kitchen.


----------



## setell

I am late to the game with replying as I am just in the search for a good brand of food to switch Charlie too. He's currently on Wellness puppy and I'm thinking of switching him to the adult Wellness soon once he's about 8-9 months old. I might buy some Acana and Orijen to try it out so Charlie's not eating the same stuff everyday. For fellow Canadians I go to Global Pet foods to buy my Wellness. I like Global Pet Foods as they carry Wellness, Orijen, Acana etc. that folks can't buy at like Petsmart. It's even better that Global has a buy 10 bags get 11th bag free program! :biggrin: 

To folks that think feeding crappy food is ok, well here is my story. I was very naive before and didn't know much about pet nutrition. So I fed what was marketed to me. I fed my cat Science Diet from the month she turned 1 years old till I found out how deadly sick she was. As a kitten she was fed Prescription Diet. We never truly figured out what was wrong with her when she died at the age of 4.5 years old. She got really sick when she was 3 years old and we spent litterly thousands trying to save her. In the end, a simple eye infection took her life as her immune system was so compromised by all the drugs she was taking that she couldn't fight off a simple eye infection. I seriously blame Science Diet for all her health problems as she went from a supposely very healthy cat to a chronically ill kitty. I guess for a lot of folks it don't hit you in the face till you experience a huge ordeal the way we did to really value the health of our pets. I honestly might break down if Charlie goes through what my cat went through. Paying a bit more for higher quality food is a lot easier than going through the emotional breakdown of seeing your beloved pet so sick and eventually pass away.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I home cook for Nikki, but if I absolutely had to feed her kibble, the only one I'd buy at this time is grain-free Acana.


----------



## cindy6755

I'm doing raw and Honest Kitchen, or sometimes I do home cooked


----------



## princessre

I home cook for my pups. Recently have been leaving down Acana Pacifica as emergency food and it seems to be just as good as Orijen fish (as far as kibble goes)! :thmbup:


----------



## EmmasMommy

Mine love *Artemis Fresh Mix *Holistic food for small breed puppies ( they love it)- it does have a minute amout of Rosemary extract ( I called them- and they have never had a report or complaint of any seizures or neurological illnesses)- on the Artemis website they have where this food is sold by zip code

*Wellness small breed* puppy ( they are not crazy about this taste wise)- sold at PetCo or was it PetsMart?


----------



## angelgirl599

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 24 2010, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889848


> *Wellness small breed* puppy ( they are not crazy about this taste wise)- sold at PetCo or was it PetsMart?[/B]


Petco sells Wellness


----------



## 2maltese4me

Natural Balance. I usually feed Venison and Sweet Potato but we just switched over to Bison and Sweet Potato because Gracie was developing tear stains. After one month she's all cleared up.


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Feb 24 2010, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889936


> Natural Balance. I usually feed Venison and Sweet Potato but we just switched over to Bison and Sweet Potato because Gracie was developing tear stains. After one month she's all cleared up.[/B]


Dry food or canned NB?


----------



## coco

Coco and Lola are on Merrick. It is one of the few good foods which does not have rosemary in it. They are on the Cowboy Cookout, although I tried the chicken pot pie, or whatever it is called, and but I understand that chicken can cause tear staining. Coco loved Canidae, but I discovered it also has rosemary, so we changed. Fortunately, they both seem to like what they are eating.


----------



## cleex1004

louis eats nb potato and duck. he was on the honest kitchen keen for a while but i decided to go back and forth. i like the crunchy noise he makes when he chews on the nb, i feel like its helping his teeth.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

is eukanuba a bad puppy food ?


----------



## roxybaby22

uniquelovdolce said:


> is eukanuba a bad puppy food ?


It's not the worst, but it's not good. There are better foods for less or the same price. There are plenty of threads on the foods we feed and if you have questions, feel free to ask! :biggrin:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

roxybaby give me suggestions ! ive only fed dolce eukonuba cause thats what the breeder was feeding but im open to suggestions ... 

something around the same price range is good for me . im going to petco this weekend , so im open to suggestions for a good puppy food.


----------



## roxybaby22

uniquelovdolce said:


> roxybaby give me suggestions ! ive only fed dolce eukonuba cause thats what the breeder was feeding but im open to suggestions ...
> 
> something around the same price range is good for me . im going to petco this weekend , so im open to suggestions for a good puppy food.


I'm sorry I'm so late on the reply. :blush: You could try Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance or Wellness, they are both at Petco.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

roxybaby22 said:


> I'm sorry I'm so late on the reply. :blush: You could try Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance or Wellness, they are both at Petco.


 thanks i will try one of those . !


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki no longer gets any commercial dog food at all.
> 
> 
> If I cannot home cook a batch of food when she runs out, she gets some chicken breast and a scrambled egg and whatever veggies are at hand, plus her vitamins.
> 
> So I can't really recommend any commercial dog food anymore since I haven't had any around for a few months. The only general recommendation is that the food should be: grain free, moderate fat and protein.


How do you determine how much to feed her (eggs, chicken, veggies, etc.)? I'm new to this so I'm trying to figure things out if/when I do give him human food. Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison

I use Royal Canin dental formua,it's a perscription food,it really helps w/ tarter. Been feeding ti to my kids for 4 years and they love it. I get the large dog size kibble,it makes them work harder to eat it ,clean the teeth better too and keeps their jaws and teeth strong. the large kibble was intimidating at first ,so I would break it up and slowly they became crunching the whole pieces,so I don't have to make it smaller now. Even Bitsy w/ so many teeth gone and Rylee w/ about 5 teeth can crush it and break it and he's a tiny litttle dude.


----------



## maltlovereileen

I'm noticing some arguing re: the petfood thing and was wondering if someone may be intentionally trying to aggrevate you guys (for some reason my mind wonders if that nutty lady who is a miller breeder - remember all the discussions re: her website) decided to get a fake ID to mess with people? I've seen weirder things happen online. So I just caution folks not to get too caught up in arguing with those who seem fine with their pet food choice  

I have fed my pups Wellness, Merricks and Orijen (they preferred the fish to the red meat) and am currently feeding Blue Buffalo (dry with some canned Blue Buffalo Blue's Chicken Stew mixed in). Pups are seeming to like it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

michellerobison said:


> I use Royal Canin dental formua,it's a perscription food,it really helps w/ tarter. Been feeding ti to my kids for 4 years and they love it. I get the large dog size kibble,it makes them work harder to eat it ,clean the teeth better too and keeps their jaws and teeth strong. the large kibble was intimidating at first ,so I would break it up and slowly they became crunching the whole pieces,so I don't have to make it smaller now. Even Bitsy w/ so many teeth gone and Rylee w/ about 5 teeth can crush it and break it and he's a tiny litttle dude.


I am not trying to criticize you personally, please don't take it that way. But it is a fact that crunching on kibble does not help a dog's teeth any more than crunching on a cookie helps clean a human's teeth. That is a marketing tool used by dog food companies. 

The ingredients in dog foods help their teeth. If dog food contains a lot of grains or sugars, just like humans, a dog's teeth will eventually build up tarter which comes from bacteria produced by the sugars. If the food does not have grains/sugars, they will stand a better chance of having excellent teeth and gums. My Nikki eats home-cooked soft food. She is 2 years old, has no tarter, and has never needed a dental. How do carnivores in the wild keep their teeth and jaws strong? By consuming proteins and fat and bones, not grains and sugar. Or kibble. 

The best thing you can do for a dog's teeth is to feed them a grain-free or low-grain good quality food that contains good quality proteins and no fillers. 

Grains and sugars are what contribute to dental decay humans and animals. Grains are digested as sugars in the body.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Nikki's Mom said:


> But it is a fact that crunching on kibble does not help a dog's teeth any more than crunching on a cookie helps clean a human's teeth.


Esp true if they often swallow the kibble whole, as mine do...


----------



## oceanspraylover

My boys have been on Orijen since I brought them home. They absolutely devoured the puppy forumla and we then moved on to alternating between the regular adult or the 6 fish. I have not tried the Regional Red product yet.

And although they are doing well on this, I am still leaning toward either a home cooked menu or a raw diet. We all know there is a gluttony of information out there regarding processed versus raw or homecooked. This is one of my favorite articles. 

http://for-petes-sake.com/HistoryofDogFood.pdf

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I have home cooked for Nikki since she was 9 months old and she has done very well. Lately, I'm introducing some raw bison into her diet just for variety.


----------



## oceanspraylover

I've just discovered that there is a small family business close to us that provides the choice of the whole raw meal or a raw ground, with bones for chewing, program. They have a weekly meal schedule that provides variety and all the necessary nutritional requirements. All based on the weight of the dog and activity level.

I do have a home made recipe for ground raw...but to be quite honest it seems time consuming and messy! I don't know that I would be energetic enough to do this consistently.

For those that do feed raw, do you purchase the pre-made or do you use an alternative method?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

The raw bison I have in the freezer is pre-made from Paw Naturaw


----------



## Cosy

I'm feeding NB Venison and Sweet Potato, but I'm thinking of trying something new since she's lost interest in it. Maybe I'm feeding too many veggies.
Worry, worry, worry.


----------



## roxybaby22

Cosy said:


> I'm feeding NB Venison and Sweet Potato, but I'm thinking of trying something new since she's lost interest in it. Maybe I'm feeding too many veggies.
> Worry, worry, worry.


Well, I know you stay away from rosemary and I just wanted to let you know that Fromm Four Star foods have no rosemary in them (at least the couple I skimmed over). Just in case you were looking for something else.


----------



## Cosy

Funny you should mention that. I had been researching Fromm's just the other day and thought that may be a wise choice. I'm just wondering how big the kibble bits are?


----------



## roxybaby22

The sizes vary, but I know the Salmon a la Veg and Surf and Turf have very small kibble. The Pork and Applesauce has larger sized kibble.


----------



## oceanspraylover

Orijen kibble is quite small...which is part of the problem with Harley as he just woofs his down without chewing!


----------



## resQme

I have the most finicky eater, but thanks to all of you here who recommended Stella and Chewy's we have finally found something he will eat. I used to feed Blue Buffalo Lamb and rice but the newest bag is different, i think they changed the formula and he just won't touch it .... not merricks, evo, solid gold, wellness either. Any one else have a food snob??


----------



## Toby's Mom

Cosy said:


> Funny you should mention that. I had been researching Fromm's just the other day and thought that may be a wise choice. I'm just wondering how big the kibble bits are?


Fromm's is a nice company--good quality. The kibble is about the same size as any other. If you want, I can take a picture of it for you.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye

resQme said:


> I have the most finicky eater, but thanks to all of you here who recommended Stella and Chewy's we have finally found something he will eat. I used to feed Blue Buffalo Lamb and rice but the newest bag is different, i think they changed the formula and he just won't touch it .... not merricks, evo, solid gold, wellness either. Any one else have a food snob??


 
Buckeye is also a finicky eater..I worry sometimes that he's not eating enough. I've tried a few different brands of Kibble so far (NB Venison and Sweet Potato, Wellness, etc.), and he just kinds of eats at it, but not really like I'd expect him to if he really loved it (like he does with raw and canned). I guess I'll have to go with just canned/raw but was hoping to find a kibble he liked. Maybe I'll try Stella and Chewy's...is that available in local stores or just online?


----------



## godiva goddess

Nikki's Mom said:


> I am not trying to criticize you personally, please don't take it that way. But it is a fact that crunching on kibble does not help a dog's teeth any more than crunching on a cookie helps clean a human's teeth. That is a marketing tool used by dog food companies.
> 
> The ingredients in dog foods help their teeth. If dog food contains a lot of grains or sugars, just like humans, a dog's teeth will eventually build up tarter which comes from bacteria produced by the sugars. If the food does not have grains/sugars, they will stand a better chance of having excellent teeth and gums. My Nikki eats home-cooked soft food. She is 2 years old, has no tarter, and has never needed a dental. How do carnivores in the wild keep their teeth and jaws strong? By consuming proteins and fat and bones, not grains and sugar. Or kibble.
> 
> The best thing you can do for a dog's teeth is to feed them a grain-free or low-grain good quality food that contains good quality proteins and no fillers.
> 
> Grains and sugars are what contribute to dental decay humans and animals. Grains are digested as sugars in the body.


Good post! What do you think of Acana? Mia is eating Acana Pacifica (grain free) and she loves it...but I am always trying to look for better food so would love to hear other opinions! thanks.


----------



## malts4me

Old Roy does have a place, we feed it to the '***** (in the woods behind the house) and our pond fish!


----------



## Johita

I'm switching Aolani to FROMM Salmon a la Veg right now and so far so good. He seems to really like it, but he's never really complained about any food. I do feel though that this will help with his tear staining as it doesn't have chicken in its first 5 ingredients.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

godiva goddess said:


> Good post! What do you think of Acana? Mia is eating Acana Pacifica (grain free) and she loves it...but I am always trying to look for better food so would love to hear other opinions! thanks.


Acana is a good food as far as I can tell. Acana Pacifica is probably the best out of all the flavors. I have a bag here at home and occasionally fill up Nikki's Kong with the kibble. She likes it.


----------



## misti9er

maltlovereileen said:


> I'm noticing some arguing re: the petfood thing and was wondering if someone may be intentionally trying to aggrevate you guys (for some reason my mind wonders if that nutty lady who is a miller breeder - remember all the discussions re: her website) decided to get a fake ID to mess with people? I've seen weirder things happen online. So I just caution folks not to get too caught up in arguing with those who seem fine with their pet food choice
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the exact same thing. Who in their right mind would have such an opinion!!:mellow:


----------



## jpupart

I feed Fromms Surf and turf. I've always been happy with it, but Cocotini eats it sporadically so I keep trying other samples. But no matter what I try she still likes this better than anything else.


----------



## barefoot contessa

1. Wellness puppy
2. smartpak puppy
3. would love to try buffalo blue


----------



## pammy4501

Orijin 6
Acana Grassland
Dr. Harvey's with rotating protiens and oils.

Frank wasn't to keen on the Orijin. I am really liking the Dr. Harveys because I can choose the protien and I can control the amount. I use less for Lola as she has liver problems in the past. And, they LOVE LOVE LOVE the Dr. Harvey's.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I have my dog, Bailey (not a Maltese) on Canine Caviar kibble right now...he was on their puppy food until about 8 months, then the chicken and pearl millet adult food, but trying the lamb and pearl millet now. I mix in some wet food with his kibble, and get a variety of brands of canned food (Weruva, Spots Stew, Merrick, Instinct, Wellness, Organix, etc). I have been wanting to switch him to Orijen and have been mixing in a tiny amount to his food, but I think it might be a tad too high in protein for him. So I'll be transitioning him to Acana in a month or so. Next on my list to try are Dr. Harvey's and Stella & Chewys. 

When I get my Maltese, I will most probably be starting him/her off with the Acana puppy food.


----------



## Swiffer

We have only had Swiffer just under 2 weeks but he LOVES Blue Wilderness Duck which is grain free. He wolves it down. I bought it at Petsmart.


----------



## sarnoak

Right now I'm going back and fourth between trial size bags of Orijin 6 and Acana Grassland. Just switched from Wellness.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

We're doing Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl + proteins when we're traveling.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Switching between

Evangers White Fish and Sweet Potato
Wellness Simple Solutions Lamb and Rice
and Home Cooking

Vicki, a note about Blue Buffalo, I tried it at one point because it is so easy to get at Petsmart etc...but found it to have a very high sugar content (in the form of black malted barley)...can cause problems


----------



## seektherapy

After watching how most dog foods are made using a "Rendering Plant", I thought i would make my own dog food. I tried forcing little Jack to eat what i had made him but he stared at me like, "please dont poison me!" Sorta hurt my feelings, so I bought him Orijen's after feeding him Nutro for years. I just want to know if i am feeding him the right thing, because I did hear "Go!" was good too. The thought of me slowly killing him with "Nutro" and what's in it and other regular dogfood, just kills me ! 



 .. sorry but its the truth, which i am sure everyone knew except me..


----------



## tonicoombs

First of all, I'm amazed at the knowledge most of you have acquired regarding canine nutrition. I assume it comes from years of research. I've been sitting here for an hour reading all the posts and trying to wrap my brain around all of the differences in foods. I have a 1½ year Maltese. I started him on Science Diet, but read that it has a lot of filler and by-product. I have begun a bit of research lately and want him to have the best diet possible. I'm not terribly concerned about cost, as long as it is what's best for him.

Over the past couple of months he has been biting at his paws on occasion, and he has slight tear staining. I recently did a bit of research myself, and decided to switch Jasper to Blue Buffalo Small Breed Natural Fish and Brown Rice (gradually, of course). But after reading posts, several of you mention that rosemary is an ingredient you want to steer clear of, as it can cause seizures. BB does contain oil of rosemary. Now I'm concerned that I haven't made a wise choice, not for lack of trying, but simply for lack of nutrition education. Seems like a lot of you recommend Orijen or ACANA. Jasper seems to like the whitefish in BB, so I'm wondering if Orijen 6 Fish might be a good choice? Those who use it, is it helpful in reducing tear staining and itchy skin?

Sorry, Brianna, for hi-jacking your thread! Maybe I should have started my own? I'm new to Spoiled Maltese and am not up on the proper forum etiquette. =) A lot of you posted some great advice and I wanted to be able to pick your brains on the subject.

Hope everyone has a great day!

Toni


----------

